# Which chimney starter for a WSM 18.5" ?



## sxipro (Nov 25, 2015)

Should I go with the Weber 7416 or the Weber 7447? Or other?


----------



## freiesleben (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi SXIPro,

I have the big chimney for mine, as it varies how many lid coals I use. I was afraid that the small one would limit me too much.


----------



## joe black (Nov 25, 2015)

Use the one ya' got.  Don't matter.


----------



## shoebe (Nov 27, 2015)

I have both, but it seems I use the small one the most. Keeps me for using too much charcoal.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't use a chimney to start any of my smokers. Wastes fuel. I fill my charcoal basket and light with a propane torch through the lower vent in the WSM 18. All your heat and fuel stays in the smoker and your smoking with unspent fuel so you get the full benefits of the fuel. Your out temp comes up to temp faster and there is less white smoke.


----------



## b-one (Nov 27, 2015)

I would get one it ha flat bottom there super easy to light on the side burner of a gas grill!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 27, 2015)

glad you reminded me..  just ordered the compact one through Home Depot..  ships to store free....


----------

